# MAGURA HS 66 Bremsgriffeinheit



## Fatso (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe meine Magura HS 66 Bremsgriffe, weil ich mein Reiserad lieber wieder auf geraden Lenker umstellen möchte. D.h. ich verkaufe nur die Bremsgriffeinheiten inkl. Geberzylinder, die Felgenbremsen bleiben bei mir. Auch Tausch gegen HS 33 Hebel ist bei Wertausgleich möglich!

Die Griffe sind zwar 4 Jahre alt, aber seit 3 Jahren ungefahren und sehr gut in Schuß, keine Kratzer keine Stürze. Auf den Hebeln steht HS 77 drauf. Das Ensemble wurde so von Magura geliefert anhand meiner Bestellung einer HS 66; ist aber egal, weil die Kolbendurchmesser usw meines Wissens identisch sind.

Ebay Link gibt's noch keinen, ich versuch's erstmal nur hier. Bei Interesse Angebot per PM.

Lorenz


----------



## birdy1986 (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo Lorenz,

ich hab interesse an deinen Hs 66/77 Hebeln.
Selbst biete ich dir Hs33 Hebel (modell 2004), die ich seid März fahre zum Tausch + Wertausgleich an. hab dir eine PN geschickt.

Mfg Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

